# Spam alert



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Just to let you guys know that my notifications from posts on this site went into my spam mail. Best to check on your spam file if you think you are missing notifications.

Does anyone know if I keep moving these notifications back to my inbox, will Yahoo stop putting future ones in the spam file?


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Most email accounts offer you a way to white list or approve emails from certain sources. Sometimes you have to create a rule that says all emails form this address go to my inbox, other times you just have to go to the actual email message and click a not spam button. Each app is different. I'm not as familiar with Yahoo... sorry.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

It's not a problem for me because I have become used to having to check my spam file regularly anyway. There seems to be no rhyme nor reason as to how some emails go to spam and some don't.


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

I have yahoo mail and if I find a message that went to spam by mistake, I open it then I can click on the button at the top of the mail window that reads "Not Spam" And once you've done that, any e-mail from that address should be sent to your regular inbox. At least thats how its supposed to work, I believe.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Sometimes that works, sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes it works for a while, then puts the emails marked not spam back into the spam file.

I don't think this is a perfected safety yet:no:


----------

